# 160 keeper trout, 2000+ throw backs!



## Ranger R (Jun 24, 2004)

Eight of us with 3 boats, took off from Clems Marina. Fished a private, land based cabin. Winds were out of North and gusting to 35mph on the way down there. Fished with primarely artificials, however we tried dead and live shrimp. The *numbers were out of control*. (At times every cast resulted in a trout, mainly undersized) We kept the 160, two day trout limit. Only 5 keeper Redfish and 2 keeper flounder were kept.

Weather changed to southerly winds and gusting. Daytime fishing was non existant, but after dark was when the trout moved under the lights. In the early morning hours, the trout were so thick, I thought I was at the zoo feeding fish. Just drop your jig straight down and catch. Trout to 22 inches.

Thanks to Phil and Brian for invitation. (Others included, Jamie and his teenager son, David, Brooks and Dez)

I took over 250 pictures.....Pictures coming.

PS: Do the math: Eight guys fishing. Catching a trout ever 2 minutes from 9pm to 4am for 4 nights.


----------



## Ranger R (Jun 24, 2004)

Pictures here..

http://www.austinbassfishing.com/forum/coastal-reports/26910-landcut-11-03-11-07-a.html


----------



## Ranger R (Jun 24, 2004)

FYI... We do this once a year during November. We fish North of Mile marker 21 and can keep up to a two limit, gutted only, before returning Bird Island or Clems Marina. We had 150 keepers. Sunday night we kept 10 more. Recounted several times and storing on ice after gutting.

See important TPWD laws below!

http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/publications/pwdpubs/media/pwd_br_v3400_1160a.pdf


----------

